# Window Shade



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Anyone know of a custom window (windshield) shade for the GTO? These pieces of garbage from the auto parts store have pi**ed me off. They dont fit worth a damned, either too small or way to damned big. Something rigid (like cardboard) would be nice, maybe with GTO on it.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Since you're in Tampa, try going to a boat shop that builds custom bimini covers and see if they can come up with something. There are also outfits which build nice covers for RVs that are stored outside. Try checking the yellow pages in your area. A good fabricator would be fun to work with.

They might be able to come up with a pre-stressed frame of some kind that simply pops into place right in back of your windshield. In fact, drapery stores sell telescoping rods that might fit the application. One rod on either end place vertically from the dash to the inside of the headliner. When you need to go, pop one of the rods out, roll up the fabric and be gone...

Sounds like you guys made it through Dennis OK. Know we've got some folks in the Huntsville, AL area -- hope you folks are alright....


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

Can we get one with Sponge Bob on it?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

How about one with a picture of the car's owner behind the wheel -- so somebody looks like they're in there -- when they're not?


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

:lol: That would be funny, sign me up for one!


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Anyone know of a custom window (windshield) shade for the GTO? These pieces of garbage from the auto parts store have pi**ed me off. They dont fit worth a damned, either too small or way to damned big. Something rigid (like cardboard) would be nice, maybe with GTO on it.


I picked one up from Wal Mart for less than $7 that fits really well and is insualted and double-reflective. It makes a huge difference in the interior temp. I just folded the corners a bit and notched the mirror area a bit more.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

I ordered my Evolution Car Cover and Custom UV Sunshield from :
http://www.autoanything.com/products/product_gnn.aspx?p_id=1228&se=custom_auto_sun_shade_uv_shield

Their are cheaper examples but the Car Cover was the Quality I wanted and delivered FREE without problem , so I went back for SunShield. Used this SunShield on my last car and it lasted 10 years...


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Bingo. That looks really good. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I just ordred one thru www.PFY.com. about 1 week ago thru the GTO store. I have not received it yet but it was only 29.99. Custom fit. I did ask them if I could get the GTO logo on it, but it's not made with it.....The link is below


http://www.pfyc.com/store/merchant....de=GN7014&Product_Count=7&Category_Code=GTINT


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> I just ordred one thru www.PFY.com. about 1 week ago thru the GTO store. I have not received it yet but it was only 29.99. Custom fit. I did ask them if I could get the GTO logo on it, but it's not made with it.....The link is below
> 
> 
> http://www.pfyc.com/store/merchant....de=GN7014&Product_Count=7&Category_Code=GTINT


Hey Judge,

Let me know what you think when you get it, if it is truly custom made for the 04-05 GTO its what I want.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Hey Judge,
> 
> Let me know what you think when you get it, if it is truly custom made for the 04-05 GTO its what I want.


OK no Problem. I am anxiously awaiting it. Soon as I get I will post it, and let ya know.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Xcommuter said:


> I ordered my Evolution Car Cover and Custom UV Sunshield from :
> http://www.autoanything.com/products/product_gnn.aspx?p_id=1228&se=custom_auto_sun_shade_uv_shield
> 
> Their are cheaper examples but the Car Cover was the Quality I wanted and delivered FREE without problem , so I went back for SunShield. Used this SunShield on my last car and it lasted 10 years...


_Way_ nice. Thanks. Ordering now.

I've seen the PFYC example and, well, I don't like it. It is a poor fit.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Hey Judge,
> 
> Let me know what you think when you get it, if it is truly custom made for the 04-05 GTO its what I want.


JM, I'm sending it back. It does not fit. The width of it is fine, however the height of it, well, it's like 8" too high. The cut out for the rearview mirror is up into the headliner. I wrote them and told them of this and they wrote back and asked if I installed it correctly. Now I know I am not a rocket scientist, I just build Mack Trucks but GEESH! I ain't building the space shuttle here. They told me that some have complained of the same thing but after I guess force fitting it, it works. I will be the first to return it. That's a shame. I think they sent me the wrong one, OR my Goat is shrinking. I didn't want to buy an expensive one but I think I am going with the one recommended on here by the other fellas. This one they sent me was of what looked like the same material the astronauts wear, really tin foily lookin' and it rolled up. I wasn't impressed with it........ Back to the drawing board.... I hope the one I order next has an instruction manual. :willy:


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> JM, I'm sending it back. It does not fit. The width of it is fine, however the height of it, well, it's like 8" too high. The cut out for the rearview mirror is up into the headliner. I wrote them and told them of this and they wrote back and asked if I installed it correctly. Now I know I am not a rocket scientist, I just build Mack Trucks but GEESH! I ain't building the space shuttle here. They told me that some have complained of the same thing but after I guess force fitting it, it works. I will be the first to return it. That's a shame. I think they sent me the wrong one, OR my Goat is shrinking. I didn't want to buy an expensive one but I think I am going with the one recommended on here by the other fellas. This one they sent me was of what looked like the same material the astronauts wear, really tin foily lookin' and it rolled up. I wasn't impressed with it........ Back to the drawing board.... I hope the one I order next has an instruction manual. :willy:


  Man, I was really hoping that it was a keeper. Maybe you should ask them for a Grand Am Shade, I hear thats what the GTO really is anyway.  Thanks for getting back with the info, I appreciate it.


----------



## nitrogirl (Jul 4, 2005)

*custom sunshades*

While I was at Checker (Schucks or Kragen, depending on where you live)yesterday, I saw that you can special order a sunshade specifically made for your car. They also had lots of design choices and colors. The material was almost like ultrasuede on one side, so it seemed soft and flexible, but that it would stay put. Of course, I don't own this so I can't give it a thumbs up or down, but it's an option. 
And since the topic came up, my personal search is for a sunshade with Alf on it. I used to have one, and those were the days! :seeya:


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

nitrogirl said:


> While I was at Checker (Schucks or Kragen, depending on where you live)yesterday, I saw that you can special order a sunshade specifically made for your car. They also had lots of design choices and colors. The material was almost like ultrasuede on one side, so it seemed soft and flexible, but that it would stay put. Of course, I don't own this so I can't give it a thumbs up or down, but it's an option.
> And since the topic came up, my personal search is for a sunshade with Alf on it. I used to have one, and those were the days! :seeya:


Checker, Schucks, or Kragen? I have Manny, Moe and Jack over here. Will they work?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

nitrogirl said:


> While I was at Checker (Schucks or Kragen, depending on where you live)yesterday, I saw that you can special order a sunshade specifically made for your car. They also had lots of design choices and colors. The material was almost like ultrasuede on one side, so it seemed soft and flexible, but that it would stay put. Of course, I don't own this so I can't give it a thumbs up or down, but it's an option.
> And since the topic came up, my personal search is for a sunshade with Alf on it. I used to have one, and those were the days! :seeya:


Personally I prefer a giant picture of Heather Locklear, or Shina Twain on mine but I guess that ain't possible. I got it, How about one with a Goat on it? Yea that's it, a goat with Heather, or Shina on it. :willy:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Man, I was really hoping that it was a keeper. Maybe you should ask them for a Grand Am Shade, I hear thats what the GTO really is anyway.  Thanks for getting back with the info, I appreciate it.


They are now tellin me if they indeed sent me the correct one and I return it they will not refund my money. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: They underestimate me. The ole put the amount on the credit card in dispute routine will take care of that problem. Damn thing don't fit..... period. My advise: STAY AWAY from that outfit.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> They are now tellin me if they indeed sent me the correct one and I return it they will not refund my money.


Just looked at the copy on their web site. If they do not refund your money, write a letter to your state attorney general's office, their state attorney general's office -- and them. Print out page from their web site advertising a "perfect" fit -- and make it clear that this claim is blatantly false. Assuming you have already sent it back and can not get photos... 

If that doesn't work, send a letter to consumer advocate at your local paper. Shameful media coverage has a way of wising stupid people up.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I hear ya b a. Oh I'll get my $ back. Ya don't pay the credit card bill and put it in dispute, and what you stated is also a course of action. I already ordered the other one. 
Tell ya what I picked up on ebay.... those GTO valve covers. They really look sharp on the wheels. I see you can get the theft proof ones as well, I got just the covers. Looks sharp. Won then on ebay for $15.


----------



## nitrogirl (Jul 4, 2005)

How about Shania and Alf together, locked in a passionate embrace, in their GTO? That sounds like a great compromise! And hey, it would probably make people stay away from the car, so less chance of door dings or scratches!
As far as Manny, Moe and Jack go, is that Pep Boys? Sorry, I'm a CSK girl at heart, and try to only buy from them.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Buy the jumbo size one at Walmart with the blue reflective on one side and silver on the other. Its bonded to a bubble-like plastic for insulation. You can then trim it to size. It cost $7. It comes with a velcor strap for storage.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> I hear ya b a. Oh I'll get my $ back. Ya don't pay the credit card bill and put it in dispute, and what you stated is also a course of action. I already ordered the other one.
> Tell ya what I picked up on ebay.... those GTO valve covers. They really look sharp on the wheels. I see you can get the theft proof ones as well, I got just the covers. Looks sharp. Won then on ebay for $15.


Those were my first, and only, "MOD" so far. Bought them about 2 months ago from the Pontiac Mall website for $20. They were advertised as "Chrome" and I was a little disappointed when they came in and saw that they were just chromed plastic. However, they do look cool, IMO and that takes the total "GTO" emblem count on the car into the double digits. I want these floor mats next [http://www.pontiacmall.com/prodinfo.asp?number=PO9975]with the GTO logo embroidered into them (they have the 5.7 too). I am doing as many "side-jobs" as I can fit into my life to pay for these along with that sunroof that firefighter had put in. That will be it for looks and then I will turn my focus on performance.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Those were my first, and only, "MOD" so far. Bought them about 2 months ago from the Pontiac Mall website for $20. They were advertised as "Chrome" and I was a little disappointed when they came in and saw that they were just chromed plastic. However, they do look cool, IMO and that takes the total "GTO" emblem count on the car into the double digits. I want these floor mats next [http://www.pontiacmall.com/prodinfo.asp?number=PO9975]with the GTO logo embroidered into them (they have the 5.7 too). I am doing as many "side-jobs" as I can fit into my life to pay for these along with that sunroof that firefighter had put in. That will be it for looks and then I will turn my focus on performance.


Didn't your goat come with floor mats? Mine did. It doesn't have the logo, wish it did tho. Maybe I can find some peel off GTO logos and stick them on the OEM ones.....The ones you are after are HOT looking. You can find those caps on Ebay for 12.00. I knew they were plastic before I bid. The anti-theft ones look similar but have the stem covers as well. They come with a wrench to remove the valve covers.. they are like 27 a set. Maybe after the ones on my goat grow legs and walk away, I may consider the theft proof ones. But then again I may loose the whole valve stems. If they want em they'll get em.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> Didn't your goat come with floor mats? Mine did. It doesn't have the logo, wish it did tho. Maybe I can find some peel off GTO logos and stick them on the OEM ones.....The ones you are after are HOT looking. You can find those caps on Ebay for 12.00. I knew they were plastic before I bid. The anti-theft ones look similar but have the stem covers as well. They come with a wrench to remove the valve covers.. they are like 27 a set. Maybe after the ones on my goat grow legs and walk away, I may consider the theft proof ones. But then again I may loose the whole valve stems. If they want em they'll get em.


Yeah it came with the stock mats, curious why they didnt include the embroidered mats. All I want them for is the embroidery, too bad they dont only offer the fronts for a discount. The sunroof if what I am really licking my chops for. 1 more weekend of side work and I will have enough to buy it, and I am so excited! I owe firefighter for the reference. http://webastoshowroom.com/images/New2004GTO.pdf


----------



## magnumforc (Jul 25, 2005)

*Floor Mats*

I have a set of 4 new black carpet with red vinyl piping (edging) 2005 GTO floor mats. The front mats have the new 2004/2005 GTO logo in silver/black without the liter rating, rear mats have no logo. Also a matching trunk mat that fits the exact measurements of the trunk, in black with the red vinyl piping. Asking $215 for the complete set shipped to you. Decided to go with another type mat after I bought these so out they go.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

magnumforc said:


> I have a set of 4 new black carpet with red vinyl piping (edging) 2005 GTO floor mats. The front mats have the new 2004/2005 GTO logo in silver/black without the liter rating, rear mats have no logo. Also a matching trunk mat that fits the exact measurements of the trunk, in black with the red vinyl piping. Asking $215 for the complete set shipped to you. Decided to go with another type mat after I bought these so out they go.


Why so much? Pontiac sells the mats for $130, is it the trunk mat?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Got that P/N 1318825 Custom UV Sun Shade from AutoAnything last night. _Wow_, is it nice...very much like the one for my old Bimmer. The heavy, stiff construction (reflective and felt-backed heavy fiberboard) has an excellent fit. Took two weeks to get but worth the wait.

_Sweet._ :cool 

Avoid the PFYC one like the plague. It just plain _does not fit the GTO._


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Got that P/N 1318825 Custom UV Sun Shade from AutoAnything last night. _Wow_, is it nice...very much like the one for my old Bimmer. The heavy, stiff construction (reflective and felt-backed heavy fiberboard) has an excellent fit. Took two weeks to get but worth the wait.
> 
> _Sweet._ :cool
> 
> Avoid the PFYC one like the plague. It just plain _does not fit the GTO._


I kinda forgot this thread... I also received my #1318825 from Autoanything (link is in this thread - previous post) and it is a great fit and is the quality I remembered from my last car. Recommended... :cool


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Since we are mostly males, and therefore more of the visual types, here is the AutoAnything shade in glorious color, albeit horribly pixelated crappy cell phone camera glorious color:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Got that P/N 1318825 Custom UV Sun Shade from AutoAnything last night. _Wow_, is it nice...very much like the one for my old Bimmer. The heavy, stiff construction (reflective and felt-backed heavy fiberboard) has an excellent fit. Took two weeks to get but worth the wait.
> 
> _Sweet._ :cool
> 
> Avoid the PFYC one like the plague. It just plain _does not fit the GTO._


Funny you should mention that today Groucho....I ordered that one from Auto Anything after I informed PFYC the one they sent me didn't fit.... As a matter of fact I had emailed Auto Anything this morning because I haven't received it yet 2 weeks after I ordered it. I was told it's being shipped today. PFYC informed me that the manufacturer of that shade used the incorrect pattern for the GTO, and many customers had the very complaint I had. I just didn't fit.... They wanted to send me one that does fit. I told them NOPE credit it me, they said ok, and I can keep the one that don't fit... It's a piece of garbage.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Got that P/N 1318825 Custom UV Sun Shade from AutoAnything last night. _Wow_, is it nice...very much like the one for my old Bimmer. The heavy, stiff construction (reflective and felt-backed heavy fiberboard) has an excellent fit. Took two weeks to get but worth the wait.
> 
> _Sweet._ :cool
> 
> Avoid the PFYC one like the plague. It just plain _does not fit the GTO._


Awesome thank you! Buying it now.


----------



## NoBMWforME (Apr 12, 2005)

I too bought the shade from PFYC and when I got it I thought it did not work. I figured out how to "sort of" make it work and decided not to return it. The more I lived with it I decided it looked like a wadded up piece of foil in the window. Really a poor fit. I sent PFYC an email today and let them know that I thought my shade sucked and they were very gracious and told me that there had been an error in the design specs. They had not notified me becuase I had told them in the past that I would live with it (they interpreted it as that I was happy) and therefore did not see a need to notify me. Upon receiving my note today, they quickly contacted me to tell me they were sending me a new, properly fitted, window shade.

I have bought several items from PFYC and continue to be very happy with their products and service. I'll post again if the shade they send as a replacement doesn't fit!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

NoBMWforME said:


> I too bought the shade from PFYC and when I got it I thought it did not work. I figured out how to "sort of" make it work and decided not to return it. The more I lived with it I decided it looked like a wadded up piece of foil in the window. Really a poor fit. I sent PFYC an email today and let them know that I thought my shade sucked and they were very gracious and told me that there had been an error in the design specs. They had not notified me becuase I had told them in the past that I would live with it (they interpreted it as that I was happy) and therefore did not see a need to notify me. Upon receiving my note today, they quickly contacted me to tell me they were sending me a new, properly fitted, window shade.
> 
> I have bought several items from PFYC and continue to be very happy with their products and service. I'll post again if the shade they send as a replacement doesn't fit!


When I first received it I noticed the top of it was up at my sun visors. When I wrote them the first time they asked me to try again, because "some" customers weren't putting them in correctly. It wasn't me not placing that in my windshield incorrectly, it was because it was too big. Then they finally admitted they were sized wrong. At any rate...... I now have one to keep for free that don't fit. Maybe I can unload it on Ebay....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*FYI​*
Today I received the window shade from Auto Anything...... Nice fit.

It's the same material that is on the one I got for my Dodge Ram about 6 yrs ago. That one is still going strong. I have no reason to believe this one for the GTO wouldn't perform as good.

Good quality and looks good. Highly recommended!


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

arty: arty: arty: 

Shade is here, NICE!!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> arty: arty: arty:
> 
> Shade is here, NICE!!!


Yea it is.... Matches the one for my ram..... 

Apparently that company makes them for auto manufacturers as well. The one I got thru Dodge has the ram logo on it. I think that one was over $50 bout 6 yrs ago. 

Works real well too.


----------

